# Neau DDur My Passeport Essential 320 Go



## cordialjack (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acheter un disque dur Western Digital My Passeport Essential de 320 Go (nouveau modèle 2009) livré avec un petit logiciel Smartware.(sans intérèt poiur ce sujet)
Il était formaté en NTFS pour une utilisation dédiée sur PC. 
Donc un format peu adapté sur mac (problèmes d'écriture et/ou de lecture je crois).
Mais ce doit être un petit cadeau d'anniversaire à offrir à une amie qui ne possède qu'un portable PC.
Voulant le lui garnir d'un peu de fichiers multimédias (MP3 & vidéos) de mes archives, je l'ai formaté en FAT 32 (MS-DOS) avec Utilitaire de disque pour une compatibilité de lecture à réception pour elle.
J'avais déjà réalisé ce principe avec un disque dur identique mais de la précédente collection WD (sans Smartware) et tout fonctionnait bien.

Lorsque j'ai voulu copier certains fichiers de mes archives stockées sur des ddur Freecom (en Fat32 d'origine), certaines copies deviennent impossibles avec l'alerte suivante "Impossible deffectuer lopération car un élément intitulé « -nom du fichier-» existe déjà "?
Alors que ce disque dur cible est vierge...?

S'agit-il d'un problème de poids limité du fichier non géré par le standard Fat 32 ?

Pourtant il me semble ne pas avoir eu de soucis lors de sauvegarde de lourds fichiers sur des disques dur achetés déjà formaté en FAT 32 (Freecom par ex)...

Je suis sur MBP sous SL.

Merci de vos commentaires.


----------



## reste_easy (19 Novembre 2009)

j ai eu le meme probleme avec le meme materiel apres avoir fait aussi un format FAT 32
tres decevant, d autant que j ai decouvert en ouvrant la boite le nouveau format de cable USB (mini prise) -> celui ci n est absolument pas stable, ni tres bien concu, donc le disque se debranche au moindre mouvement
du coup mon disque n est plus lisible du tout !
connaissez vous un utilitaire de reparation gratuit autre que celui de Leopard (qui ne parvient pas a faire la reparation) ?


----------



## cordialjack (21 Novembre 2009)

A toutes fins utiles, j'ai résolu mon petit problème...!

Il fallait créer un dossier sur le MyPassport avant de lui importer des fichiers multimédias et là tout se déroule convenablement. 
J'ai donc, créé un dossier pour le son, un pour la video et ainsi de suite, sur le MyPassport et ensuite fait glisser les fichiers du disque dur externe dessus...
Il doit y avoir une explication rationnelle qui justifie cette procédure (que les macusers érudits pourront, si le c&#339;ur leur en dit, commenter en toute pédagogie)

Une autre méthode aurait été, je crois, de copier d'abord les fichiers à transférer sur le MBP et ensuite, dans un second temps, de les copier du MBP vers le MyPassport...

Bon voilà, on n'en parle plus..
Merci de vos lectures.

Cordialement vôtre 



NB:  Quant à l'utilitaire de réparation gratuit, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le problème initial ?


----------



## reste_easy (27 Novembre 2009)

merci pour ta reponse !
si ta solution est l unique, je trouve l usage Western Digital un peu contraignant, d autant qu il n est pas renseigné dans le user guide
quant a moi mon probleme n est toujours pas resolu : je cherchais un utilitaire de reparation gratuit, car l utilitaire de disque mac ne resolvait pas mon probleme
en fait mon disque ne se monte plus du tout
j ai finalement fait une reparation sur pc : formatage bas niveau puis nouvelle partition (NTFS du coup), tout marchait bien, retour sur mac... et patatra  !
ma conclusion est :
- soit mon materiel est defectueux
- soit WD Passport Essential n est pas fait pour mac ; entre temps d ailleurs il est sorti une version "For mac", donc...
bilan : je vais finalement retourner le produit

ah la vie n est pas simple !!!


----------



## mjpolo (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de réponse à ton problème mais le WD que j'ai acheté le 7 décembre à l'air d'être pour mac, format dans utilitaire du SL est "Partition Apple".

Donc il monte sur l'iMac sans pb.
Par cotre qui connait comment fonctionne le logiciel Smartware? lorsque je l'ouvre il m'indique ceci: 

"Aucune partition WD SmartWare inscriptible n'est disponible sur ce lecteur WD. Cela peut se produire si vous tentez d'écrire sur un lecteur WD formaté pour un autre système d'exploitation ou si le lecteur est verrouillé. 

Vérifiez que ce lecteur WD est formaté pour le système d'exploitation sur lequel vous travaillez et qu'il est déverrouillé." et propose de quitter.
Le disque n'est pas verrouillé. 
Par ailleurs les modes d'emploi, apparemment dans plusieurs langues, sont en réalité tous en anglais  Le  Smartware doit proposer une installation au démarrage et il la propose bien mais seulement quand on l'ouvre après avoir éjecté MyPassport  , bref je comprends rien de tout ça 

Comment avez-vous  fait pour l'installer? Est-ce que avez-vous le mode d'emploi en français?


----------



## reste_easy (14 Décembre 2009)

Je n'y ai rien compris non plus... j ai rendu le matériel (définitivement défectueux) là où je l'avais acheté, et fin de l'histoire.
J'ai racheté un disque Iomega de 500 Go et pour le même prix : il fonctionne à merveille et point de pollution avec un soit disant logiciel de gestion !

sinon j avais effectivement trouve le mode d emploi en francais du disque WD My Passport Essential ; je peux vous l envoyer par mail si vous voulez


----------



## mjpolo (14 Décembre 2009)

reste_easy a dit:


> Je n'y ai rien compris non plus... j ai rendu le matériel (définitivement défectueux) là où je l'avais acheté, et fin de l'histoire.
> J'ai racheté un disque Iomega de 500 Go et pour le même prix : il fonctionne à merveille et point de pollution avec un soit disant logiciel de gestion !
> 
> sinon j avais effectivement trouve le mode d emploi en francais du disque WD My Passport Essential ; je peux vous l envoyer par mail si vous voulez



Je veux bien, merci .

Au c'est moi qui ai fait une erreur :mouais:: comme j'ai en plus 2 MyBook WD, partitionnés qui plus est, j'ai pas regardé lé bon :rose:. 
MyPassport est effectivement en NTFS (et non NTFS+) donc en "Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)" et non Partition Apple, voilà pourquoi il m'affiche ce message d'erreur.

Sinon je suis très satisfait de mon MyBook 1To depuis 2 ans, je viens d'en prendre un autre d'ailleurs .
Et le petit noir me plait aussi alors je vais le garder même si le WD SmartWare ne marche pas bien. 
Je vais essayer de le formater en NTFS+ et verrai ce qui se passe; sinon je l'utiliserai pour TimeMachine, il me l'a proposé de le départ...


----------



## mjpolo (15 Décembre 2009)

Cela peut vous intéresser.

My Passport effacé est à présent en MacOs étendu; je ne l'ai pas formaté j'ai custe effacé la partition de 499Go.
J'ai copié avec CCC le disque de liMac et je boot dessus sans problème.
Je peux aussi l'utiliser comme TimeMachine.

Je n'ai pas encore configuré WD SmartWare, j'attends le mode d'emploi en français


----------



## Lou Papet (7 Janvier 2010)

Je lai commandé le 1° Décembre 09, je lai reçu quelques jours plus tard, merci Amazon.
Voilà ce que jécris à WD le 15.12.09 :
"chaque fois que je le branche sur mon G4 10.4.11, lordinateur me demande de redémarrer"
Réponse de WD le 15.12.09 :
"Nous vous proposons le câble USB special (câble avec 2 fiches USB côté ordinateur pour le connecter aux 2 ports USB simultanément), qui permet une alimentation optimale".
Suite donnée par WD le 23.12.09 :
Votre câble devrait vous être expédiée dans la journée.
Vous le recevrez donc sous 5 à 10 jours ouvrés.
Ma réponse suite à la réception de câble le 5.01.10 :
"Je reçois ce jour le câble que vous mavez envoyé pour constater quil ne sagit pas du câble prévu".
Réponse de WD le 05.01.10 :
"Il y a sûrement eu une erreur de notre service logistique, la demande pour le renvoi d'un câble Y a été transmise".
Depuis le 15 Décembre, jattends de pouvoir utiliser le lecteur multimédia WD TV Live qui devait me servir pour les fêtes...
MERCI QUI ? Western Digital !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjpolo (7 Janvier 2010)

Lou Papet a dit:


> Je lai commandé le 1° Décembre 09, je lai reçu quelques jours plus tard, merci Amazon.
> Voilà ce que jécris à WD le 15.12.09 :
> "chaque fois que je le branche sur mon G4 10.4.11, lordinateur me demande de redémarrer"
> Réponse de WD le 15.12.09 :
> ...



Je comprends ta déception, de plus les fêtes de fin d'année.... c'était vraiment pas le bon moment.
Ceci-dit, la perfection, ça n'existe pas et ce type de pb peut arriver à n'importe quelle marque.

Par contre chez moi, le WD MyPassport Essentiel monte sur un cube G4 via un câble simple et le port USB 1 de l'écran Apple Display... alors, selon moi, le pb vient plutôt du disque lui-même voire de l'interface. A moins que ce ne soit un petit souci Os


----------

